# Vermeer BC 1600



## Treemonkey1000 (Jan 15, 2004)

Looking for any input on the BC 1600 Chipper. Weight and towing are part of the consideration. I have been reading the post on this site for awhile and thought I would ask you folks. I can pick one up for about $6K. 204 hours on it. I do more removals than anything on weekends. Buy this versus a smaller lighter Chipper like the Vermeer 625.


----------



## NeTree (Jan 15, 2004)

When it comes to removals, bigger is always better. Get the biggest chipper you can afford & tow.

I think the price for that is great if the hours are right. I'd grab it.


----------



## Treemonkey1000 (Jan 15, 2004)

This is a 1986 unit. That is one of the reasons I am asking. I couldn't find any info on the Vermeer website itself. Now if the hours meter is not functioning then that could open up that issue. What I was told that it was a City owned unit and it has been parked for 3 years in the City yard. The picture showed some rust on the Fenders and body a little bit. It is about a 4 hour drive from where I live and don't want to waste the trip if I don't have to.


----------



## Treemonkey1000 (Jan 15, 2004)

That does make sense on what is said and the actual time. I appreciate the feedback. And maybe I will save the 4 hour trip and wait for something newer and closer:Monkey:


----------



## ProfessorPlum (Jan 15, 2004)

Life's too short to work with any chipper smaller than the BC1800a with a winch on it.


----------



## GlennG (Jan 16, 2004)

The 2nd worst thing that can be done to a piece of equipment is to let it sit idle. The worst thing is to let it sit idle outside. I`d rather have a chipper with 3000 hours on it that has been properly maintained on serviced. When a machine sits, condensation forms inside the crankcase from the daily tempeture cycle. The oil drains completly away from the metal its supposed to protect. And oil does absorb moisture as odd as it seems. A piece of equipment that works on a regular basis will vent the moisture off in the form of steam when the engine comes up to operating temp thru the breather. Same holds true for any bearing on the equipment. It will start but its life will be short if all the metal mating surfaces are rusted. Often protective treatment like industrial chrome plating will chip away leaving soft metal against soft metal ( not the same as chrome on your bumper) In short order your looking at rebuilding every precision part on your chipper. There are better deals out there. Sorry to preach but I know machinery.

GlennG


----------



## Koa Man (Jan 16, 2004)

If I recall correctly, the max. capacity of the 1600 is 8 inch material. That is way too small if you are doing mostly removals. If would get a 12 inch chipper at the least. The 1600 is extremely heavy for its capacity, very loud and the chips are awful. I know 18 inch machines are very expensive, even used, but that would be the way to go. I am extremely pleased with my 18X Woodsman.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jan 16, 2004)

My advice is to demo the machine before you buy.
We recently had an offer to upgrade a chipper and the upgrade, even though it was almost new and low hours, did not chip as well as our older chipper. The deal looked great on paper, but wasn't so good in real life.
You don't know squat about a chipper until you spend half a day feeding it different stuff.

Isn't a BC1600 a 16" feed opening (hence the 16 in the model number)?


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jan 16, 2004)

Also, call the city and ask them about the machine.
And don't forget to look at all the expensive parts like bearings, belts, auto feed, ect.
I have heard there is a problem with the 1800, don't know what it is, but for what it's worth...


----------



## Treemonkey1000 (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanks for all of the input folks. I decided to pass on the machine because of the age and the fact that it has been sitting for long periods. And as mentioned it will likely start needing parts which would "nickel and dime" me to death. 

On the removals around here most anything over 4" is firewood material. On a big job I would be likely to feed stuff up to 6" just to get it out of my way to save time. 

:Monkey:


----------



## NeTree (Jan 16, 2004)

Glenn makes some good and valid points.

FWIW, if you get an older machine that's been sitting, do this:

Change the oil, coolant, and any other fluids & filters FIRST.

Spray some lubericant into the cylinders.

Unplug & ground the spark plug wire (if gas) or unplug the fuel shutoff solenoid (if diesel)

Crank the engine for a few 10-second cycles to get the new oil flowing thru all those dry bearings.

THEN plug it back in and try to fire it up.


----------



## Koa Man (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *.
> 
> Isn't a BC1600 a 16" feed opening (hence the 16 in the model number)? *



This chipper has a 16 inch wide drum. Max log capacity is 8 inch.
I did not think about the bigger logs being used for firewood. We try to chip everything here, unless it is a high quality log that we can sell for woodworking. For firewood I like to keep some of the 2 inch dia. branches for my BBQ. Even if you are selling the bigger wood, I would still try and get a 12 inch chipper. It will deal with the smaller brush and wide crotches with a lot less limbing on your part.


----------



## Treemonkey1000 (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks again for all of the input guys. I ended up buying a Vermeer 625. It shows 134 hours and the meter appears to be working on this one This unit came with the Kohler 25 Hp motor. After reading the Manual I was surprised at how much lubrication and maintenance is required for these things. I went out and bought a good grease gun to make sure it is maintained properly. Then I am making a Check off sheet that I'll keep with it for the hours run and what to do. That should help keep the thing running right and the value up.
Then if ProffesorPlum wants to trade his BC 1800A straight across he'll get a good machine. 




I am going out this morning and give it the acid test for the first time. I have a pile of branches as big as a 3/4 truck to chip.


----------



## GlennG (Jan 18, 2004)

Congrats, The 625 is a good piece of equipment. ITs easy to work on and cheap to fix if you do your own maintinence. It is light and can go places a big machine won`t including lawns and trails, at times. I know two tree services here that use this chipper even though they could have a big machine if they wanted it. A big machine is probably useful in warm climates like Florida ,etc . But here in PA firewood is a valuble comodity. I normal chip material 3" and smaller. Make firewood out of the rest or Mill lumber lumber from suitable logs. I try to get the most I can out of a tree. I also make more contacts because my operation touches more people this way. And its fun too. Good luck

Glenn Gertis


----------



## atrak99 (Aug 10, 2007)

I am about to go look at a 1600 myself and this forum was immensely helpful. I like what Glenn said about letting equipment sit idle. Now I feel prepared to lowball a wealthy land owner on his professional tool he shamefully neglected. Some people just don't get it. Machines have feelings, too.


----------

